# Help Identifying This Lizard, + some other pics from work



## Sabrina (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi 

I do invertebrate surveys for a living and often find reptiles in the traps. Just wondering if anyone knows what the first lizard is, it was found in the goldfield in WA. The rest of the pics are just from various other field trips. Sorry about the quality of the pics they are taken with a point and shoot, and I'm not a camera buff...yet. Also includes a couple of trapdoor burrows for anyone interested.

unfortunately my computer is refusing to upload the rest of the pics, the other pic was a cute gecko


----------



## aanje (Dec 3, 2011)

That would be a Pebble dragon 'Tympanocryptis cephalus' great find i hope this helps and awesome pic love the thorny devil they are one of my Favs


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks aanje, we rescued the devil off the road, hate it when reptiles get run over.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 3, 2011)

pebble dragons, cutest thing under the sun


----------



## JasonL (Dec 3, 2011)

Great finds, love the stim.


----------



## aanje (Dec 3, 2011)

I have always wanted to find a wild thorny devil but as im only 13 I travelling is expensive but i have been to alice spings and uluru where i tirelessly searched for one but found nothing which just shows how hard they are to find or i was just majorly unlucky i dunno great finds though.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 3, 2011)

Great pics!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spiderdan (Dec 3, 2011)

Good size trapdoor burrow, nice finds.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice!!
do you find alot of centipedes?


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd love to see the picture of the gecko you found, it is really a fantastic area for herps over there, then again any other part of australia which differs from where I am now has fantastic herps.

Also, awesome pebble dragon, I was looking when I was over in WA, but I was right on the edge of their range so unfortunately no luck for me



richoman_3 said:


> very nice!!
> do you find alot of centipedes?



Now's the time for them 

I've been finding quite a few centipedes up here curled around eggs or babies
also found some scorpions with hatchlings on their backs lately too


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 4, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> very nice!!
> do you find alot of centipedes?



Yeah out southern cross way there were quite a few centipedes and scorps, we weren't trapping for centipedes though, more for short range endemics like scorps, trapdoors, millipede.

thanks for the nice comments, here's the gecko pics


----------



## Smithers (Dec 4, 2011)

Barking Gecko - Underwoodisaurus Milii or Nephrurus Milii depends who you ask. Healthy look too. Im so jealous of the Moloch pics I'd love to see one of these 1st hand. The Stimmie's a nice looker too.....what a great bunch of reps, thanks


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2011)

oh sweet, what scorps do you find? id love to see pics of WA ones


----------



## cools2036 (Oct 21, 2012)

Would have been good to send a scope down the trapdoor burrow, could have been surprised by a Pygmy bluetongues family... Or a grumpy highly venomous spider


----------



## vicherps (Oct 21, 2012)

cools2036 said:


> Would have been good to send a scope down the trapdoor burrow, could have been surprised by a Pygmy bluetongues family.



If you are reffering to Tiliqua adelaidensis that wouldn't happen because Pygmy Bluetongues are found nowhere near the goldfields in WA but are only known from a few localties north of Adelaide.


----------

